# Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar***



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juni 2010)

*Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Heute sind erste infos zum Catalyst 10.6 im Netz aufgetaucht.

  Einige Neuerungen sollen mit an Board sein:

- GPU Beschleunigung für H.264 video content mit Flash 10.1

- Video  De-blocking support-Mosquito  noise reduction (Artefakte bei Videokompression)*

*-Offizieller support für OpenGL 4.0 und OpenGL 3.3
-Verbesserung der Video Qualität


  Außerdemgibt es auch wieder was für die FPS:



> *3DMark  Vantage*
> 
> 
> Overall scores improve up to 5% on a single ATI Radeon HD 5970
> ...





Quelle

Zum erscheinen des Treibers wird gesagt:


> The Catalyst 10.6  drivers should be posted on AMD.com very soon, if they're not available  already, should you want to check them out for yourselves.


Vielleicht können wir ja diese Woche noch damit rechnen.
Eine Beta schwirrt bereits länger im www rum, aber keine offiziell von AMD, weswegen ich davor warnen möchte 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zu den Downloads​​


----------



## Pommes (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erste infos zum Catalyst 10.6 - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen*

Metro 2033 ist nich dabei


----------



## boerigard (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erste infos zum Catalyst 10.6 - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mosquito  noise reduction (ich vermute das hiermit das Spulenfiepen gemeint ist?


Mosquito noise sind Artefakte, die bei der Videokompression auftreten:
Compression artifact - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Der Cat 10.6 soll in erster Linie große Verbesserungen in der Videoqualität bieten. Die Spieleperformanceverbesserungen wurden eigentlich nur nebenbei erwähnt:
New AMD Catalyst 10.6 Drivers Improve Video Playback, Gaming Performance - HotHardware
und:
HQV Benchmark 2.0 Analysis – ATi, nVidia and Intel | KitGuru


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erste infos zum Catalyst 10.6 - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen*

Hinzugefügt


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erste infos zum Catalyst 10.6 - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen*

Die sollen die AF Qualität verbessern.
Hört sich aber sonst wieder gut an.^^


----------



## TK-XXL (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erste infos zum Catalyst 10.6 - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen*

Kauf dir ne nvidia für metro .Läuft super.

Aber finde es gut das da noch was kommt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erste infos zum Catalyst 10.6 - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen*



> Catalyst 10.6 will be live very shortly.



Terry Makedon (CatalystMaker) on Twitter

So bald da, werden die Download links eingepflegt!


----------



## gecan (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erste infos zum Catalyst 10.6 - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen*

@TK-XXL,

oder ne hd5870 2gb ! 

wer will staunen über meine metro2033 bilder die ich auf max qualität bei 1920x1080 gemacht habe ?!

kann  sich hier laden 

ok da war aber cf im betrieb


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Hmmm, musste gerade Feststellen das die direkte Verknüpfung zu den files bei AMD nicht mehr geht 

Treiber ist aber da!
Downloads


----------



## DC1984 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

ist draußen, zumindest auf englisch...   (win7 x64)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Die Seite ist gerade überlastet 

Zum Glück hab ich mein Win7 x64 Treiber schon ab bekommen ^^


----------



## ATIRadeonuser (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Die Seite ist gerade überlastet
> 
> Zum Glück hab ich mein Win7 x64 Treiber schon ab bekommen ^^



Rapidshare uploaden^^^^


----------



## Flitzpiepe (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Also ich wäre schon froh, wenn mein derzeitiger Favorit BFBC2 mal schneller laden würde. Bei fast allen hat der 10.5 das Laden extrem beschleunigt, aber bei mir nicht. Wenn ich bei meinem Kumpel sehe wie schnell der drin ist (Rechner in etwa gleich) und wie lange ich brauche ist es kein Wunder, daß ich immer keinen Panzer abbekomme


----------



## Rotax (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Feine Sache und wie immer pünktlich.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Leider keine Verbesserung für die Hd4000ner 
Sonst guter treiber


----------



## Sight (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Leider keine Verbesserung für die Hd4000ner
> Sonst guter treiber



Jop Crimson, habe mich grad schon tierisch gefreut. Jedoch ist da nicht mal eine verbesserung, bezüglich Games, für die 4k Reihe :S... Naja wahrscheinlich gibts da nicht mehr viel.


----------



## dd2ren (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****



Flitzpiepe schrieb:


> Also ich wäre schon froh, wenn mein derzeitiger Favorit BFBC2 mal schneller laden würde. Bei fast allen hat der 10.5 das Laden extrem beschleunigt, aber bei mir nicht. Wenn ich bei meinem Kumpel sehe wie schnell der drin ist (Rechner in etwa gleich) und wie lange ich brauche ist es kein Wunder, daß ich immer keinen Panzer abbekomme



Solltest mal den Treiber richtig deinstallieren , am besten wenn du Probleme hast mit driversweeper dazu, und bei hd4xxx Karten den 10.4a nehmen ansonsten gehts mit dem 10.5/10.6 schön schnell bei BC2.


----------



## BigBoymann (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Jep, also Tipp für Battlefield BadCompany 2 solltest du den Treiber mittels des ATI Installers deinstallieren, dann neustarten und den neuen drauf. Hat bei mir super geklappt und ich merke die Verbesserung nochmals deutlich. Bin jetzt endlich wieder mit der erste auf der Karte oder muss 27 Sekunden warten. 

Ansonsten nochmal DriverSweeper nach der Deinstallation.


----------



## XFX 280 XXX (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erste infos zum Catalyst 10.6 - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen*

Warum Metro 2033 !
habe keine probleme mit diesem Spiel , läuft bei mir alles auf Max. DX11 ohne Tesslation (ist nur was für Nvidia) mit schicken schnellen 80-120 Bildern  in Tunnel bzw. innenbereich und im Außenbereich 40-70 je nach gefecht aber nie in den Ruckel Bereich.

Mein System:
i7 920 3,6 ghz 
XFX BE HD 5970
4 GB Geil Ram


----------



## Sight (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

hmm jetzt wo ich die letzen posts so lese... ist es wirklich besser den vorher komplett zu deinstallieren? Also können dadurch, dass man einfach immer den neuen drauf haut, Leistungseinbußen entstehen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****



Sight schrieb:


> hmm jetzt wo ich die letzen posts so lese... ist es wirklich besser den vorher komplett zu deinstallieren? Also können dadurch, dass man einfach immer den neuen drauf haut, Leistungseinbußen entstehen?




Ich Bügel immer drüber -> Keine Probleme


----------



## Agr9550 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Ich Bügel immer drüber -> Keine Probleme


 

!!!!  me too

hab vorhin auch mal nen vantage durchlaufen lassen und empfand die performance auch nen tick besser als mit dem 10,4a,der 10,5 war nämlich bei mir katastrophal  ruckel ruckel und so

10.6 alles schön flüssig wie gewohnt points sind auch leicht angestiegen man könnte es aber auch als guten lauf ansehn also nichts dramatisches


----------



## DarkMo (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

also ich hatt bisher au immer nur blind drüber gejuckt un nie probs gehabt ^^ aber falls es mal zu vermeindlichen fehlern kommt, is nen sauberer neuinstall sicher nen guter erster schritt (zum glück musst ich das noch ned machen ^^).


----------



## Communicator (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****



Agr9550 schrieb:


> ....10.6 alles schön flüssig wie gewohnt points sind auch leicht angestiegen man könnte es aber auch als guten lauf ansehn also nichts dramatisches


 
Bei mir sind sie um ca.520 Punkte gesunken. Mhhhh. Aber egal.

Gruß.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Metro 2033 sry das spiel habe ich eine mal druch danach nie wiedr an geschaut....
Das hat null wieder spielungs wert !!


Communicator schrieb:


> Bei mir sind sie um ca.520 Punkte gesunken.  Mhhhh. Aber egal.
> 
> Gruß.



Mach ICQ und denn Viren Sacner und du hast deine 520punkte wieder drin.
Und schon mal was von Schwankung gehört ^^


----------



## ronan (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Das mit dem Runtertakten bei Karten die OC wurden klappt immer noch nicht. Der geht nicht wie beim 10.4 runter. Angeblich soll das laut ATI extra hinzugefügt worden sein. Blödsinn!


----------



## Mr.Korky (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

hatt jemand auch probleme mit dem 10.6er und dem physx mod?

der leuft jetz nichtmer treiber runter und dan leuft der !
ham die da jetzt ne sperre drinne ?


----------



## Atosch (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Bei mir hat mit dem 1.4er die karte auf 150mhz runtergetacktet.
Mit dem 1.6er sins aber 400mhz und voller Ram Takt.
Hat das Problem wer anderst auch noch?


----------



## Raz3r (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Bei mir läuft der 10.6 auch Fehlerfrei.

*Kurze Frage:* Die ATI´s haben ja Probleme mit AF (seh ich auch manchmal beim Spielen), kann das durch den Treiber behoben werden das es so läuft wie bei nvidia?


----------



## Rayman (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****



Atosch schrieb:


> Bei mir hat mit dem 1.4er die karte auf 150mhz runtergetacktet.
> Mit dem 1.6er sins aber 400mhz und voller Ram Takt.
> Hat das Problem wer anderst auch noch?



ja das prob habe ich auch zwar mit dem 10.5er aba denke das wird mit dem neuen nicht anders sein werd den gleich mal drauf machen und gucken ob der dann ohne ati tray tool runtertaktet

€: nein taktet immernoch nicht runter muss ich immer manuel mit dem ati tray tool machen


----------



## HappyMutant (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Laut ATI ist das auch so gewollt, wenn man die Karte übertaktet hat. Steht aber auch schon hier im Thread. Von daher kein Bug, sondern Feature.


----------



## Rayman (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

ja aba was ist das für ein dummes feature kann ich nicht verstehn wieso die sowas machen


----------



## Namaker (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Und wo sollen z.B. die Mosquitonoisefunktion zu finden sein?


----------



## SiQ (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Ääm Leute helft mir mal: habe den 10.6 heute Mittag draufgemacht und erst lief alles super. Nachmittags wollte ich bc2 spielen (was mittags ja noch geklappt hat) aber das Bild frezzte beim serversuchlauf. Habe den pc dann neu gestartet -> frezze beim anmelden in bc2 und nach einigen sec ein flimmerndes Bild auf dem nur noch der mauspfeil zu sehen ist -.-* Hab gedacht ich Spiel mal cod4 doch dort das selbe Problem jedoch kommt nach wenigen sec die Fehlermeldung "der grafiktreiber wurde nach einem Problem wiederhergestellt"
wie Kriege ich das wieder hin??!


----------



## Rayman (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

versuchs mal mit deinsterlieren dann mit ccleaner bereinigen und dann neu raufmachen ob das hilft


----------



## defPlaya (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****



HappyMutant schrieb:


> Laut ATI ist das auch so gewollt, wenn man die Karte übertaktet hat. Steht aber auch schon hier im Thread. Von daher kein Bug, sondern Feature.




Ich finds auch absolut assi? Was ist daran denn bitte gewollt? Ich hab den 10.4 er wieder drauf.Früher war die Karte im IDEL 30c jetzt liegt sie bei 50c. Sowas ist doch ******* oder nicht?


----------



## SiQ (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****



Rayman schrieb:


> versuchs mal mit deinsterlieren dann mit ccleaner bereinigen und dann neu raufmachen ob das hilft



Hat auch nix gebracht 
Ich werde jetzt wieder den 10.4 installieren.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****



Raz3r schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft der 10.6 auch Fehlerfrei.
> 
> *Kurze Frage:* Die ATI´s haben ja Probleme mit AF (seh ich auch manchmal beim Spielen), kann das durch den Treiber behoben werden das es so läuft wie bei nvidia?




1. Das sind keine Probleme, das ist gewollt.
2. Nein.
3. Vielleicht wird das mit der nächsten Generation wie bei NV aussehen.


----------



## psyphly (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Ich bemerke leider, dass ich weniger Leistung bekomme, je neuer der Treiber ist. Hat jemand von euch auch die Mobile Variante der HD4870 und kann mir sagen, welcher Treiber dafür der beste ist, was Performance angeht? Ich meine, dass ich in Benchmarks mit dem 9.11er die besten Ergebnisse erzielt habe..


----------



## VooDoo86 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Totaler Schrott der Treiber. Ich hab ne XFX 5970 BE. Nachdem ich den Treiber instaliert hatte ich nur noch die hälfte an FPS. BFBC2 lief echt beschissen auf deutsch gesagt.  Als dann Anno und Metro dasselbe zeigten hab ich gleich wieder 10.5 installiert. Seit dem wieder alles gut. Werd den 10.6 wohl überspringen und dann 10.7 probieren. 

greetz VooDoo


----------



## Neander (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Auch hier wieder kein ordentlicher Loadbugfix für die 4k Serie in BC2, da bleibt wieder nur 10.4a .


----------



## boerigard (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****



VooDoo86 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich den Treiber instaliert hatte ich nur noch die hälfte an FPS. BFBC2 lief echt beschissen auf deutsch gesagt.


Der 10.6 hat Probleme mit Crossfire bei BFBC2. Dazu wurde dann ein Catalyst Application Profile released:
Rage3D Exclusive - New AMD Catalyst Application Profile Update! - Rage3D Discussion Area


----------



## DarkMo (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****



Neander schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder kein ordentlicher Loadbugfix für die 4k Serie in BC2, da bleibt wieder nur 10.4a .


ich weis nich, worans liegt, aber das scheint kein problem vom treiber an sich zu sein. im bc2 sammelthread gabs das thema letztens auch erst zu lesen, und da wurde gemeint, das es bei vielen geht. der mit dem 10.6er problem hatte zum bsp mit dem 10.5er keine probleme gehabt, bei dir scheint nur der 10.4er zu gehn 

klingt sehr verwirrend irgendwie ^^ hoffentlich is bis weihnachten alles paletti ><


----------



## Bensta (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Die Erfahrungen hab ich auch gemacht. Ich nutz auch wieder den 10.5


----------



## Flitzpiepe (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Catalyst 10.6 WHQL - Performance Treiber mit einigen Neuerungen  ***Download verfügbar****

Bei mir war das gesamt Bild total matt grau (sehr stark). Nur der Win Mauszeiger war noch in richtiger Farbe, habe deinstalliert mit driver cleaner drüber und dann den 10.6 installiert, hatte das Problem zufällig noch jmd???


----------

